# A/C odor when I yturn it on



## kb0sdq (Feb 17, 2013)

Howdy folks,
Have question. We have had our 2010 Cruze ls for a little over a year now and it has 11k miles and every time I turn on the air when it first comes on here is a chemical smell that goes away after few minutes. Also the windshield fogs up, then glass clears and smell seems to go away. Let it sit for few minutes and it happens again. Also seemed like it does not drip much when air is on. My 2010 HHR used to make lots of water So also asked them to check the drain
I took the car to the dealer where I bought it.explained issue to service writer. So after a bit he had me go into garage tech had car up on lift air going full blast saying it was okay and was draining properly. Only problem was I said when you first turn it on... Also the said he sprayed some GM air freshener on the cabin air filter.
I know some folks have had an issue with anti-freeze getting into the vents. Guess it could smell like dextron. Asked abut this couple times. And the tech says it is ok
I have to take it in for an oil change this Saturday or next so will insist they check it again.
So will update here as I learn something.
Doug


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Whenever you run your A/C you should shut the A/C off and run the vents with outside air for a few minutes/miles before shutting the car off. This will prevent any "A/C" or mildew smell.

If you think it's the antifreeze issue, refer to those threads for more info.


----------



## kb0sdq (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks Mc Neo,
Will try to do that. My wife drives it mostly. will try to get her to do that also.
Here in Fl we run the a/c all the time as it is already hot here.
Again thanks for the suggestion.
Doug


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Is it chemical or dirty socks? This could be the beginning signs of mold in the system.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Auto stores carry a spray for auto mildew odor. You spray it into the outside air intake. Last can I purchased at AutoZone was about $3.


----------



## kb0sdq (Feb 17, 2013)

Howdy Obermd,
I think it is more chemical smell. In the old days car a/c would smell like a cigar when mold was starting.
Thanks Jim Frye will check into he spray.
Anyhow ever since we got this car I feel it does not drain well. I could drive it for half an hour like to shop
and no water drips under car. That and the fact that the windshield fogs when a/c is first turned on.
Any who will see what they say when I go there this week end.
Thanks for all the help folks.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kb0sdq said:


> Howdy Obermd,
> I think it is more chemical smell. In the old days car a/c would smell like a cigar when mold was starting.
> Thanks Jim Frye will check into he spray.
> Anyhow ever since we got this car I feel it does not drain well. I could drive it for half an hour like to shop
> ...


Hey kb0sdq,

Feel free to send a PM our way if you would like any assistance with the dealership or have any more questions. We are looking forward to your update on Saturday!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

obermd said:


> Is it chemical or dirty socks? This could be the beginning signs of mold in the system.


Good call Mike, I run the AC non stop and I forget to shut the AC button off and let the air cycle through before shutting the car off and when I start it I get that real musty sock smell.. 


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Something else I noticed since I'm a Florida driver myself. When you're driving and you know you're close to your destination, turn off the A/C with the snowflake button and turn off the fan too. If you crack the front windows slightly (air pressure or something) then cold air will be forced from the vents without the fans or A/C being on (residual cooled air?) Either way, it lasts a good while and saves you some freon you'll need later 8)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

kb0sdq said:


> Howdy Obermd,
> I think it is more chemical smell. In the old days car a/c would smell like a cigar when mold was starting.
> Thanks Jim Frye will check into he spray.
> Anyhow ever since we got this car I feel it does not drain well. I could drive it for half an hour like to shop
> ...


There are drains in the HVAC system. It is possible that your's are clogged and that's what you're smelling.


----------



## kb0sdq (Feb 17, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey kb0sdq,
> 
> Feel free to send a PM our way if you would like any assistance with the dealership or have any more questions. We are looking forward to your update on Saturday!
> 
> ...


Thanks Patsy,
If I do not get anywhere with these folks I will pm ya.
Thanks for the offer
Doug


----------



## kb0sdq (Feb 17, 2013)

obermd said:


> There are drains in the HVAC system. It is possible that your's are clogged and that's what you're smelling.


That was my thought all along. Every time I take it to them I ask them to check it. and usually the service writer will say something like they don't make water like the old systems"
Will push it a bit harder this time.
Doug


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

kb0sdq said:


> That was my thought all along. Every time I take it to them I ask them to check it. and usually the service writer will say something like they don't make water like the old systems"
> Will push it a bit harder this time.
> Doug


There is a truth to that...somewhat.

Keep in mind that the Cruze AC system does run on recirculate 100% of the time that the temp dial is on the coldest setting and AC button pressed, regardless of whether or not the recirc button is pressed. Move it up one notch above the coldest setting for true fresh air.

Once the moisture is pulled out of the air inside the car by the evaporator core, there's not anything left to drip on the ground. And that's true - my Cruze never makes a huge puddle once parked like my 1985 Saab did.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kb0sdq said:


> Thanks Patsy,
> If I do not get anywhere with these folks I will pm ya.
> Thanks for the offer
> Doug


Hi Doug,

Not a problem! Looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## kb0sdq (Feb 17, 2013)

ok folks,
Got to Dimmitt Chevrolet saturday morning around 8:30 the were busy. Anyhow only ne service writer was there, he said hey were booked solid and would have to come back another time as they only have 4 techs on Saturday. This pissed e off as you can imagine. so I had to make an appointment for next Saturday. It seems sometimes that they are so gung hoe to get you to buy the car and after that it is like "what you want?"
Ah wont get on that soap box. guess if it was a70k corvette they would have taken me...
Doug


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

kb0sdq said:


> ok folks,
> Got to Dimmitt Chevrolet saturday morning around 8:30 the were busy. Anyhow only ne service writer was there, he said hey were booked solid and would have to come back another time as they only have 4 techs on Saturday. This pissed e off as you can imagine. so I had to make an appointment for next Saturday. It seems sometimes that they are so gung hoe to get you to buy the car and after that it is like "what you want?"
> Ah wont get on that soap box. guess if it was a70k corvette they would have taken me...
> Doug


Couple of questions:
1. Did you call them before you drove over there to see if you could get your car in that morning?
2. If so, did they say yes bring it in, and then they stiffed you?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kb0sdq said:


> ok folks,
> Got to Dimmitt Chevrolet saturday morning around 8:30 the were busy. Anyhow only ne service writer was there, he said hey were booked solid and would have to come back another time as they only have 4 techs on Saturday. This pissed e off as you can imagine. so I had to make an appointment for next Saturday. It seems sometimes that they are so gung hoe to get you to buy the car and after that it is like "what you want?"
> Ah wont get on that soap box. guess if it was a70k corvette they would have taken me...
> Doug


Hey Doug,

I apologize for the delay in the service to your vehicle. I understand that this is frustrating for you. We will be sure to follow up again with you Saturday after you have gotten your vehicle repaired. Have a great week.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## kb0sdq (Feb 17, 2013)

Well last update.
I made the appointment for last Saturday 1:30pm Got there at 1:10 They close at 4, So at 4 I get the car back and they want 70 bucks for oil change, bal and rotate tires. I asked the tech if he road tested it after bal $ rotate. He replied "no but it should be okay"
Anyhow a/c checked out okay also.
So a/c still smells bad like hem. windshield still fogs up when a/c turns on
I m Done When GM buys the company back from the gov it might become a good company again. As for now it has gone down hill fast. so will not buy any more. Such a sad day, flag should be flown upside down
ciao,
Doug


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

kb0sdq said:


> Well last update.
> I made the appointment for last Saturday 1:30pm Got there at 1:10 They close at 4, So at 4 I get the car back and they want 70 bucks for oil change, bal and rotate tires. I asked the tech if he road tested it after bal $ rotate. He replied "no but it should be okay"
> Anyhow a/c checked out okay also.
> So a/c still smells bad like hem. windshield still fogs up when a/c turns on
> ...


Get another dealership ASAP. Also get some of the mold/mildew spray and use it. Then report back. If this fixes it I would contact your local media outlet and BBB and ask them to ask the first dealership why they are refusing to repair cars.


----------

